# So puzzle toys



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have never used them with my dogs, just bought one basic, easy Pia took to it like a duck to water, Leonard well is bewildered by it, in general Leonard is a good boy, walks like a dream on a lead automatically heals, recalls in a hot second. Took me a bit to teach him to sit, shake paws , and down. I would like him to enjoy a puzzle treat box, is that possible. This is a level one puppy puzzle.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

In my experience, you sometimes have to provide a lot of assistance the first time the dog encounters a puzzle. Maybe Mr. Leonard Pink is one of those dogs who needs a helping hand to get him started.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

I agree with @KuklatheTpoo. Show him a few time’s and make it easy. He’ll get the hang of it.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Not sure what model you have but make it easy for him in the beginning. I have one like this:








One way I make this one easy is to prop the bones up or turn them sideway so they aren’t in the little compartment but are covering the treat inside. I have used puzzles for a couple of years and one of my dogs still hasn’t mastered beyond one of the toys he can flip to knock treats out. He just loses interest quickly no matter what treat is inside.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I often wonder whether very easily trained dogs learn to let humans solve the problems - Sophy has always been much better at puzzle toys than Poppy, who learned by watching her. I did very much what the others suggest - make it extremely easy, demonstrate, and gradually make just one or two cells more difficult.


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Glad you started this as I have no idea (thick maybe !) how to start a thread ..
two arrived today , one I have given away as my two dogs were going to shred it …it’s the soft hollow tree stump with 6 squirrels in it , but this one has been a great success and he sussed it within a couple of minutes but enjoyed playing with it twice , with a gap in between . My other dog looked and it and you could see the duuuurrrhhh expression on his face

can’t all be wonder dog I told him

puppy is 5 months old and this is advanced ….hmmm now what ! 
no removable parts which I liked


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A little more succes today, thank you for the tips


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Haitch said:


> I have no idea how to start a thread ..


I have no idea why it was decided that we needed two ways to start a new thread, nor why they decided to call one "Create Post" and the other "Quick Thread". They both give the same result which is a new thread . These are found in the same place on the front page of every forum or sub-forum.

The FAQ section found in the three vertical dot menu by your profile icon at the top right of any page has the previous method which was the one and only way til some recent update. Oh and then it was "Start Discussion" lol.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> I have no idea why it was decided that we needed two ways to start a new thread, nor why they decided to call one "Create Post" and the other "Quick Thread". They both give the same result which is a new thread . These are found in the same place on the front page of every forum or sub-forum.
> 
> The FAQ section found in the three vertical dot menu by your profile icon at the top right of any page has the previous method which was the one and only way til some recent update. Oh and then it was "Start Discussion" lol.
> 
> Thank-you , I didn’t see the top one , looked in the side one , but wasn’t certain of the terminology, maybe that’s a US/U.K. sort of thing , I will say that’s what it is , makes me feel better ! I used to knit and used a knitting site , ravelry , and found that so blatantly obvious that even a dummy could work it out , maybe I am a dummy after all , thank you again


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Lol, even the above went wrong …there is a Thank you there , I shall blame insomnia , I do usually sleep around 3/4 hours and thats it , hey ho.
At least the puppy has brains


Actually going to check …I have neither of those methods available , it may be the way I access the Internet , pretty secure , or the way my latest iPad is set up , but as long as I can access the forum , ah have found it via a different convoluted route ..how peculiar !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pia has happily and eagerly moved to a level two puzzle, Lenny is less intimated.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pia has leveled up to three which was more challenging but she still enjoyed it and my pretty boy is still figuring out the puppy puzzle as if he is saying silly human just give me the treat.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My pretty boy still expects me just to give him the treats.....but today instead of hovering I sat back and let him do it. I uncovered the tasty treat then covered it right back up..... It's got a dirty look but Lenny did his first puzzle all on his own.
Pia is having a ball doing hers.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The stay back approach is working for my pretty boy, turns out he is quite clever, Lenny has just now done his first level two puzzle without me showing him how it works. 
Even more clever to figure he doesn't have to do any of if he gives me that sad confused face.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nothing like working the crowd


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

twyla said:


> Even more clever to figure he doesn't have to do any of if he gives me that sad confused face.


Lenny is a genius!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Lenny has finally figured out, he has to do food puzzles for himself. Latest Lenny did with a quick show of a new lever and he happily did the puzzle on his own.
A win


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's funny I've thought Lenny might be a bit dim, but he is a player. Pretty and smart, I will be switching to serving up one meal a day in the puzzle.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds like Leonard might enjoy that puzzle meal. I've been enjoying the developments on this thread.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been trained by Lenny, but it turns out he loves doing the puzzles now


----------

